# Hcg inj v. cyclogest



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi Peter 

Just a quick question , have just failed on 1st IVF cycle , AF arrived 2 days before testing - gutted !!

I noticed on this site a lot of the girls have cyclogest pessaries post e/t . I didn't have these but had HCG inj on day of e/t & 3 days post . Do you think this makes any difference ??

Thanks for your help 
Dollyzx xxxxxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dollyzx said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Just a quick question , have just failed on 1st IVF cycle , AF arrived 2 days before testing - gutted !!
> 
> ...


I would prefer to use cyclogest or better still gestone injections but the HCG injection has been shown to work.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for your reply Peter ,

If we decide to try again it would be our last , I would like to maximise our chances . Does reseach show better results with cyclogest & gestone than HCG ? Could we ask for these preparations ?

Thanks Dollyzx x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dollyzx said:


> Thanks for your reply Peter ,
> 
> If we decide to try again it would be our last , I would like to maximise our chances . Does reseach show better results with cyclogest & gestone than HCG ? Could we ask for these preparations ?
> 
> Thanks Dollyzx x


I would ask for Gestone injections, they are painful nut at least the correct dose gets in.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'M UNDERGOING MY 2ND ATTEMPT AT IVF AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE DO'S AND DONT'S AFTER ET.

THANKS JAN


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

KITTY1 said:


> I'M UNDERGOING MY 2ND ATTEMPT AT IVF AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE DO'S AND DONT'S AFTER ET.
> 
> THANKS JAN


Just carry on life as normal but no marathon running!!

Good luck!

Peter


----------

